# List 3 reasons why you think DUBAI is overrated.



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't know if it's over rated but since i've not been there but it sure has too much spin.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

It's threads like these that makes it over-rated. If you're happy with your city, there's no need freaking out about the opinions of others. ...the insecurity is shocking. That's not how a great city should react.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

its not that we're insecure. 

in my case, it just makes me sad that people think of my home as nothing but a construction site, when i know that is not the truth.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Why is this thread locked ? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=3963057#post3963057


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Guys narrow them down to three reasons please , even if you have a ton of reasons. thanks


Cant find one....coz i havent been there to experience it first hand.

^ Most of the replies you will get are opinions, and not experieces to Dubai.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

on SSC many people think it;s overrated because people need to time to digest new things, because most people dont know where Dubai is before they came to SSC and suddenly dubai projects are just popping up everywhere and they are like WTF?

however outside SSC dubai is underrated, it's rarely mentioned anywhere and most people are ignorant of the great transformation taking place there. They think all Middle East is just oil and terrorist which is definitely untrue.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

juiced said:


> Why is this thread locked ? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=3963057#post3963057


Well, the last post in there "explains" a lot :bash:


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

1.too many people said it will become or try to surpass mjor highrise city like hk or nyc soon,how can they have more highrise than both in cup of years? if they can,what about population?can it reach 7million in a cup of years? its already a major hub in dubai,but compare many great city now,is so overrated....it take long time,more than at least 10 years,and try to compare major city.....

2.why they build so many supertall? can you tell me? is so lack of land to develop CBD?so make them extremely high?or government want to increase the living density to suport so many high rise?

3.beside the landmark building,the rest of residential is quiet normal,some people think this styless copy and paste building even better than nyc condo because of modern,i dont think so....and i think overall city image is not quiet impressive and so modern as many people described.....


----------



## Erezl8 (Apr 28, 2005)

1. I think that this city looks just to "gr8", really... all the simcity 4000 cities that built with the money chet are like that. don't you thik?


----------



## Erezl8 (Apr 28, 2005)

2. (sorry about the split) This boom of construction in this town will bring only one consequence- 50% of the buldings will be empty!!! The city don't have the power of other gr8 cities like nyc or hk, her fule is the money and not the international-economic power!!!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

^ wrong, the buildings are sold out before they are finished being built and there is a shortage of housing in dubai dispite the amazing amount of construction


----------



## planet urrranus (Apr 6, 2004)

overrated? dubai is, in fact, underrated.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

i dont know the market of house and office in dubbai now,thanks to to somebody tell me.....

if dubai contionus its bomming,after cup of years,the city with huge and massive highrise like all 100m+ like hong kong ,and popluation just up to 2million or something,dont tell me that the vaccany of both office and residential are very high.....


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Alot of apartments and vilas, especially sea and water facing, are bought as holiday homes.

The Spanish coast, the French Riviera, Miami Beach, Toscana region in Italy, Monaco are some of the most famous places on earth where peoples buys holiday homes. Dubai wants just to take part of the pie.

Afterall, as a British forumer, who's living in Monaco and had bought a penthouse on top of one of the Dubai Marina tower, said: There are 1 Million British that have bought properties in France. Now imagine if just 1% of them buys in Dubai, you have 10,000 units sold.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

is it want to become resort like monaco or major city.or both?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It's beautiful, but Skyscrapers and artificial islands that look nice alone don't make it necessarily an "important center"...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

1] dubai is underrated by a lot of people who live their [until they leave]
2]Dubai is overrated by a lot of the worlds media, and especiualy by marketing companies in dubai
3]Dubai takes a lot of abuse and is underated by most of SSC [there are some people who respect it outside of the UAE forums though.]


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, underrated by SSC is ridiculous. I have been the forum for 4 years or so now and am a member since 6-7 months and especially in the UC section Dubai had always a high reputation and post traffic (maybe it changed now). There is hardly any city more interesting in urban planning and development than Dubai at the moment (maybe Shanghai comes close).


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, as far as contruction goes.....when it comes to opinion, a lot of people are far more willing to bash than admire¬!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

The people who say that Dubai will be up there with NYC, HK, Paris, London, Tokyo, in a couple of years.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

rt_0891 said:


> It's threads like these that makes it over-rated. If you're happy with your city, there's no need freaking out about the opinions of others. ...the insecurity is shocking. That's not how a great city should react.


 That is precisely what I felt personally.

When people note disparaties between said ambitions and aspirations, and what has actually been accomplished, that is often where "overrated" commentaries start to flood in. Both variables can be adjusted to stem these nagative comments: Either by toning down on over-zealous declarations on said ambitions, or by making sure the output does indeed match those said ambitions.

Dubai has set the benchmark that high for itself, inclusive of the behavior of many forumers over here. Meet that benchmark, and your detractors will have to eat their words. Fail to meet it, and you can expect the brickbats to continue unabated.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I lost intrest in reading ur posts.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Its alright. I write for a wider, more intellectual, and more appreciative audience.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> Its alright. I write for a wider, more intellectual, and more appreciative audience.


I am sure that most of them will follow me.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ To bad your more "appreciative" audience, from that not far away city, with whoom you're waisting no oportunity to debate with, seams to has lost interest as well lately.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BTW, my coment was directed to huaiwei


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I guess two are on the list now.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Does Dubai has culture? I mean sports, lifestyle, theatre, whatever.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

dubai people seems like they cannot accept any negative comment from outside.....
nobody want to bash dubai,but it started to have its position in the world now...but there are still incomplete for the city to compare most city in entire world....their opinion is respectable,and there are no jealosury to dubai....many of them have been dubai, and travel so many place as they want...so their opinion is respectable...

if the citizen cannot accept any opinion from outside(both positive and negative),and just said they are great and surpass something because of tons project and economic developmaent,is naive.....

besides the economic and the cover image of city,there are many things which is not mature and well known by entire world,still have to build up the international image and reputation,
reputaion build nedd so long time,so there are still much bashing and negative comment from outside ,its so common in any new city,not towards dubai only,but in shanghai,etc.....


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Shibuya , dont tell people how we dubai forumers think and feel !!! i think they can can make their own minds up 

We welcome all positive and negative comments about Dubai , however , when people say dubai is fake , dubai has No culture , Dubai has no identity, dubai has no chance of becoming anything in the world , we tend to respond by creating threads like these .

OK


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Especially when those people have never been to Dubai and haven't even heard of it before signing in on this forum. 

(shibuya_suki: many of them have NOT been to Dubai)


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well a lot of the opinions that people have are based on one or two photographs which they looked at for 2 seconds. tall buildings and desert.....hahahahahahahaha!
well even i would laugh, but they miss the city around these buildings.

before i went to new york i had a short list of expectations, in this order.

1]the statue of liberty.
2] to be mugged/assulted/robbed.
3]loads of skyscrapers.
4]strip clubs and peep shows.

this was based on tv and photos.

having been there i realise how wrong i was.

i can understand why all these people have opinions of dubai like they do, and the frustrations of people who have been to dubai with preconceptions which are a long way from the truth.

threads like this attempt to correct peoples preconceptions, but they end up making people more firmly set in their thoughts than before.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

IMO, I don't think Dubai is overrated. I'm just worried what will happen if they can't fill all of those buildings and go into a major bust.

But I do think it's a cool city.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I don`t think Dubai is overrated. But it is not underrated, too. Japan and China are underrated in this forum but for a city with 1.000.000 people Dubai is very well known city here. But the image of Dubai ís not okay. Dubai is a real, interesting city. The people there are as nice as in Japan. The city is not fake. 

What i have seen during my visit:
The problem with the tourist who visiting Dubai is that they see Dubai as a beach resort. 20 people been in my bus. We travelled to a hotel in Dubai Marina. I was the only one who was interested in the construction. 
I was in the WTC to go at 4:30 (the only termin on a day) to the observation deck. I was the only one but it was really impressive. 
I want to say that even the people who visting Dubai have a wrong image of the city.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Shibuya , dont tell people how we dubai forumers think and feel !!! i think they can can make their own minds up





smussuw said:


> I am sure that most of them will follow me.


Hmm....


Dubai_Boy said:


> We welcome all positive and negative comments about Dubai , however , when people say dubai is fake , dubai has No culture , Dubai has no identity, dubai has no chance of becoming anything in the world , we tend to respond by creating threads like these .
> 
> OK


Oh I sure hoped that was true, but I ended up being dissapointed as well...again. My post makes no mention of whether it is fake or not, yet receives some anal retentive commentary by two beings who appear to be displaying a handicap in interpreting a perfectly nuetral comment...or something close.

I hope that isnt reflective of Dubai high-culture? I still have confidence that it isnt. Dont destroy this last strand of hope...please.


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

best reason for Dubai to be overrated:
*second Disneyland is being built.*


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> I hope that isnt reflective of Dubai high-culture? I still have confidence that it isnt. Dont destroy this last strand of hope...please.


Okay let`s discuss with me. I am an outsider from Germany. I don`t plan to buy an apartment in Dubai. I was for 3 days in the city. Okay i don`t know everything but i will be honest. So you can ask me about the city and i will answear your questions or you tell me what do you think about Dubai and i tell you what is right or wrong.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> I want to say that even the people who visting Dubai have a wrong image of the city.


The problem is that the Dubai-UAE Tourist Assocations only seems to use this selling point to mass market its tourist appeal...


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Huaiwei , how about you step down off of your high horse first ?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

_alonso_ said:


> best reason for Dubai to be overrated:
> *second Disneyland is being built.*


A second Disneyland is NOT being built


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> Other questions...hmmm... What do they think of Chinese folks?


That depends on the kind of relations they have.

Me, for instance, have very close and special relation to a representative of that group ... if you know what I mean. :runaway:


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

@ huaiwei - what do they think of chinese folk? hmm...i'll be honest here, some are alright with them like our friend Altind seems to be :runaway: 
others seem to have this view that China is a dirty place, outbreak of SARS didn't do its image any good u see, but thats China only. I know MANY people who love visiting the far east and have been to places like Japan, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia. I know many too who were previously Europhiles but after visiting those places just stopped travelling to Europe and went for Asia instead, they loved it that much. I personally haven't been to any places east of the UAE (although one day i hope to), but I have a Singaporean friend, who incidentally is of Chinese origin and he HATES China. I however, respect the Singaporeans. I respect how theyre clean, organised and friendly as my good friend is. Most of his friends are the same too so thats how Singapores picture is painted in my mind at the moment.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

It's like dutch vinex on steroids!!!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

DeiraBoy said:


> @ huaiwei - what do they think of chinese folk? hmm...i'll be honest here, some are alright with them like our friend Altind seems to be :runaway:
> others seem to have this view that China is a dirty place, outbreak of SARS didn't do its image any good u see, but thats China only. I know MANY people who love visiting the far east and have been to places like Japan, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia. I know many too who were previously Europhiles but after visiting those places just stopped travelling to Europe and went for Asia instead, they loved it that much. I personally haven't been to any places east of the UAE (although one day i hope to), but I have a Singaporean friend, who incidentally is of Chinese origin and he HATES China. I however, respect the Singaporeans. I respect how theyre clean, organised and friendly as my good friend is. Most of his friends are the same too so thats how Singapores picture is painted in my mind at the moment.


Oh Altind...haha. I wonder if its close enough to produce little Altinds? 

Hm..not too surprised about those impressions of ethnic Chinese. But as for your Singaporean friend, I am curious. You mean he was a recent migrant to Singapore and became a citizen/PR, or a Singaporean who is ethnic Chinese but has basically had generations living in Singapore already?


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

oh no he is ethnic chinese and was born and raised in singapore and has had generations living in Singapore


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

DeiraBoy said:


> oh no he is ethnic chinese and was born and raised in singapore and has had generations living in Singapore


 Now that makes sense then.  I can tell you the "Mainland Chinese", ie, Chiense nationals who are in Singapore for various reasons are sometimes looked upon negatively, but for slightly different reasons. Mainland Chinese men tend to come here uneducated and uncouth, and work as construction or other blue collor jobs, so they are sometimes viewed in the same way as Bangladeshi workers, for example.

Mainland Chinese women are often viewed with suspicion, because they suffer from negative publicity. There has been much talk on "Paidu mamas"...the mums who accompany their children to Singapore, and who often take on temporary jobs here. The problem is there is a social prejudice that many of them go into prostitution (which has a certain degree of truth), and they are also often seen as the "scarlet women" who break up otherwise wholesome and happy families. Indeed, stories of these women coming to Singapore, marrying a local Chinese man, squanddering his money away, and than asking for a divorce or simply dissapearing is quite common place. One such story just appeared in our national papers yesterday!

http://www.asia1.com.sg/st/st_20050508_315737.html

As for the younger Mainland Chinese who often come here for studies, they often present themselves as major competitors, who often excel academically and give local students a run for their money. In my varsity, for example, Chinese and Indian nationals regularly sweep the first class honours degrees in the engineering and IT related faculties, much to the chagrin of locals who complain over supposed "unfairness". 

It dosent help that these students, quite a number of whom are on Singapore government scholarships which bonds them to work here for a period of time, are also often depicted as being ungrateful to the country which hosted them and paid for their education, and who leave the country as soon as they can with no intentions to give anything back to their benefectors.

Of coz, there are always scorns of the earth, but there are also angels. But sadly, human society tends to concentrate on the negative, and they are an obviously victim to this. I personally have interacted with quite a number of these Chinese nationals, and I see far more diversity then any of these discriminations and presuptions against them would led us to believe initially.

A waste, I must say.

Whoopps....I am talking too long. But yeah, that was kinda why I asked the question on the impressions of ethnic Chinese in Dubai. I do wonder if such strong sentiments exists towards people in the far east!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I better post that article before it goes offline in a few hour's time. 

*Beware of my wicked wife  
By Ng Mei Yan 
May 8, 2005 * 

FURIOUS with his wife for wiping out his life savings of $100,000 and then walking out on him, a 58-year-old man decided to shame the China woman in public.

Mr Tan, a former odd-job worker, put up five posters on community billboards near the Clementi, Outram Park and Commonwealth MRT stations last Monday, asking people not to be taken in by his 'wicked' wife, who is good at 'sweet talk'.

The posters, handwritten and then photocopied onto A4-size paper, include a photograph of the 49-year-old woman. Her full name, address in China and passport number are also listed.

He chose the three locations because these were places she frequented, he told The Sunday Times.

Although the posters have been taken down, he is not bothered.

'It's okay, I can put up more,' he said during an interview at his two-room rental flat near Havelock Road.

Mr Tan, whom we cannot name in full for legal reasons, said he has not seen his wife since she packed up and left in January, leaving him with just $1,000 in their joint bank account.

She has disconnected her mobile phone line. In his efforts to locate her, he has tried asking her niece, her friends in Singapore and her relatives in China, but no one knows where she is.

When asked why he hasn't made a missing persons report, he said: 'It's no use! She's bent on hiding from everyone.'

He wasn't always so bitter.

Mr Tan, who has a son and a daughter from a previous marriage, said he met the woman in 1999 at a bus stop in Ghim Moh. She was jogging and he was on his way to work.

The divorcee, who has a grown-up son, was in Singapore on a one-month social visit pass to visit friends.

'We clicked, so we kept in touch,' he said.

Days after they met, he took her home to see his bedridden mother, and she offered to take care of the elderly woman while he was at work.

Soon, she suggested getting married, but he made her promise him three things first.

'I told her, if you want to marry me, you must stick with me through thick and thin, you cannot cheat me of my money, and you have to help look after my mother,' he said.

About a month after they had met, they got married.

Their old neighbours in Commonwealth, where they used to live, said the woman was friendly, but added that they sometimes heard the couple arguing.

One neighbour, a 42-year-old sales coordinator, said: 'She dressed very sexily in high heels and spaghetti-strap tops even when she was only going to the market.'

But a 54-year-old gardener said: 'She was very friendly to the neighbours. It is hard to think of her as a scheming woman.'

Mr Tan said his wife started taking money from him in 2000, after she became a permanent resident. She would withdraw money from their joint account, sometimes with permission and sometimes without.

There was the $10,000 she needed to pay off her son's gambling debts in China, then $30,000 for his wedding, and money to rebuild her parents' tombs and to buy shares.

He said the nest egg was made up of his savings, and the $70,000 he got from selling the Commonwealth flat after his mother moved into a nursing home.

He added: 'She always managed to get her way because she would cry and threaten to kill herself if I did not give her the money or said I wanted the money back.

'My heart is too soft.'

Last September, Mr Tan claimed, she threatened to kill him after he asked her to return some money to him.

Court documents show that she was charged with criminal intimidation, but he said he asked for the charge to be dropped as he still cared for her.

Then came the final straw. In December, she withdrew $19,000 from the dwindling bank account, leaving Mr Tan with only $1,000. They had a big row when he found out and she moved out.

'I was so mad. She took away money meant for my medication and for my mother's funeral in the future,' he said.

Mr Tan suffers from coronary heart disease and a spinal condition that makes his limbs weak.

Because of his health problems, he stopped working eight months ago.

His brother-in-law, 67, who wanted to be known only as Mr Leow, now helps him out by occasionally giving him some money.

'I keep telling him that he's not that old,' he said. 'He can still take up some jobs that are not physically demanding.'

But Mr Tan said: 'I can't get my money back. I am sick and I can't work. I am as good as dead.'


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi (Nov 26, 2004)

anniyan said:


> ofcourse SINGAPORE..very friendly country , suitable to all ethnic group.





huaiwei said:


> I can tell you the "Mainland Chinese", ie, Chiense nationals who are in Singapore for various reasons are sometimes looked upon negatively, but for slightly different reasons. Mainland Chinese men tend to come here uneducated and uncouth, and work as construction or other blue collor jobs, so they are sometimes viewed in the same way as Bangladeshi workers, for example.


now huaiwei I'm deeply offended by your comments. Quite a constrast to the beautiful singapore that appears in the various shots, isn't it? Any explanations?

Anniyan's comments are proven wrong without a shadow of a doubt. Huaiwei, frankly I'm having a hard time not hurling obscenities at your ******* nation....you get the drift, just from the ****** out words, right? 

Singapore's the only racist nation that I've heard of in modern times. It's a total total total shame....in this day and age, for someone to openly proclaim the way you do about others.....shame on you..


----------



## panamared (Feb 25, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> Its only overrated because its seems like its nothing for miles, then a cluster of tall ugly buildings, then nothing again. What is so great about the city really.



tall ugly buildings???? are u kidding???? this is a great city and have better buildings then nyc .


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Dhakar Odhibashi said:


> now huaiwei I'm deeply offended by your comments. Quite a constrast to the beautiful singapore that appears in the various shots, isn't it? Any explanations?
> 
> Anniyan's comments are proven wrong without a shadow of a doubt. Huaiwei, frankly I'm having a hard time not hurling obscenities at your ******* nation....you get the drift, just from the ****** out words, right?
> 
> Singapore's the only racist nation that I've heard of in modern times. It's a total total total shame....in this day and age, for someone to openly proclaim the way you do about others.....shame on you..


 And could you tell me in what way should my comments offend you?

I simply relate how Chinese nationals are sometimes being viewed amongst the populance here. Sometimes....ie, not all the time, not towards all Chinese nationals, and not by every Singaporean. You seem to take my comments completely out of context, dont you?


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi (Nov 26, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> And could you tell me in what way should my comments offend you?
> 
> I simply relate how Chinese nationals are sometimes being viewed amongst the populance here. Sometimes....ie, not all the time, not towards all Chinese nationals, and not by every Singaporean. You seem to take my comments completely out of context, dont you?





huaiwei said:


> I can tell you the "Mainland Chinese", ie, Chiense nationals who are in Singapore for various reasons are sometimes looked upon negatively, but for slightly different reasons. Mainland Chinese men tend to come here uneducated and uncouth, and work as construction or other blue collor jobs, so they are sometimes viewed in the same way as Bangladeshi workers, for example.


What did you mean by "..they are sometimes viewed in the same way as Bangladeshi workers, for example..."? How do Singaporeans view Bangladeshis? 

What I gathered from your comment was Singaporeans discriminate against Bangladeshis on account of their nationality alone. 

I am surprised you have the gall to open your mouth even after being from a nation that is openly racist.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Gwadar is coming which will be a strategic port


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ No offence but can I know what does tha above have to do with the discussion?


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Errm seems like i hit the post reply button in the wrong window

anyway dubai is not overated infact its underated!

BUT Pakistanis overate dubai


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

What a quick post thanx.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Dhakar Odhibashi said:


> What did you mean by "..they are sometimes viewed in the same way as Bangladeshi workers, for example..."? How do Singaporeans view Bangladeshis?
> 
> What I gathered from your comment was Singaporeans discriminate against Bangladeshis on account of their nationality alone.
> 
> I am surprised you have the gall to open your mouth even after being from a nation that is openly racist.


I state what I observe, and yes, that is precisely what happens here. Singaporeans do have a tendency of showing discrimination against foreign construction workers *in general*, because of perceived notions of them commiting crimes and harrasing women (yet statistics show they hardly do so any more often than other social groups). For Bangladeshis and South Asians in particular, their perceived lack of personal hygiene, and their usage of certain oils in their hair puts off locals, and that even includes local ethnic Indians.

But I must point out one important disclaimer. If a Bangladeshi comes to Singapore as a well dressed and well groomed person, it is unlikely for him to face similar discrimination. The same thing for Indians, many of whom also come here as professionals and tourists. I see it more as an example of discrimination against blue collor workers and those engaging in menual work, and the accompany impressions of dirt, poverty and uncivilised behavior (whether true or otherwise). It is not so much of nationality alone. As I said above, Chinese nationals who come here as labourers and construction workers often face similar discrimination. But when they come as students and such, they tend to face discrimination for a different reason, provided discrimination does take place.

No society, country, or city on earth is immune from discrimination or even racism. This, most of us know and accept by now. I am surprised you are insisting that I keep my mouth shut and abstain from discussing this just because I am from a "nation that is openly racist." Could you mind explaining this logic? As I say, I will say what I observe. How does it make things better by keeping quiet about it? Isnt that a sign of accepting and condorning racism and discrimination?


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

PakistanUnited said:


> BUT Pakistanis overate dubai


lol i can imagine...


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

lol, only now I realised what a freak the author of this thread must be

the heading is: "List 3 reasons why you think DUBAI is overrated". people answer to the question, and afterwards threre come dubaians with curses, because of insulting their city.

LOL, once again!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

where's dubai?


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

@huaiwei

歧视在哪里都有，东南亚人（包括汉人）在中国大陆也会遭到歧视

很多北方人视东南亚人（有时甚至包括中国南部的一些省份的居民）为“畸形人”，认为他们是“黑、瘦、小、穷和未开化”的代名词

对于这个情况我是知道的，但一直羞于言表...


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

@ alonso: loool...WE DONT TAKE CRITICISM WELL ok?!?...actually we take none at all   ... i think Dubai_Boy intended for this thread to educate those who had distorted views of Dubai based purely on what they think rather than what they KNOW about Dubai. This is good, but not everything turns out as intended...but i think it has helped in educating more and more about the real dubai

and to prove that dubais underrated...



> where's dubai?


...lol


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

what's so funny about it?


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

oh...sorry thought u were making a joke there...lol

Dubai is one of seven Emirates that form the country, the United Arab Emirates (UAE). The UAE is located in the middle east and is one of six Gulf states. It shares borders with Oman and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

tks for the info.

i dont know about Dubai because we call it 'Dibai' in Chinese


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

Dubai is overrated because:
1. Looks can be decieving...I mean it looks good, but remember 30 years ago the arabs there were camel herders.

2. No substance. Hollow. No development in any form, just sucking in money from oil.

3. Human right violators!! Few women on the streets, all covered up, the citizens look like arabs from thousand years ago.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

neon said:


> @huaiwei
> 
> 歧视在哪里都有，东南亚人（包括汉人）在中国大陆也会遭到歧视
> 
> ...


 True true. In fact, I also see the same thing in the way some HKers view Mainland Chinese.

I suppose the Chinese people are a proud and materialistic lot who seems to use matrial gains as a means of discriminating against others...even if we are of the same ethnicity and skin colour!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

people of other nationalities also use material gains as means of discrimination, FOR EXAMPLE, New Yorkers discriminate(or at least look down on) people from midwest. it's esp evident among ethnic Chinese because we have such huge wealthy disparity, both between mainland Chinese and Chinese in HK Taiwan and overseas, and also between Chinese from different parts of mainland.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Alfred said:


> Dubai is overrated because:
> 1. Looks can be decieving...I mean it looks good, but remember 30 years ago the arabs there were camel herders.
> 
> 2. No substance. Hollow. No development in any form, just sucking in money from oil.
> ...


First of all this isnt human rights thread. Second can I kno whats wrong with having women all covered up? Did anyone said that its ur business? Beside Women are ok with the custom and will never think of taking it away. And no one is forcing them. This isnt Iran. Maybe u'd be happy if our women would start bitising in streets and acted like whores. We are happy in our costum. Can I know who decide wether those clothes are suitable for this century or not. I am sure that it isnt u.

One more thing ur post show how u lack information. Arabs (only in the gulf countries) ride camels 30 years ago. But we also had cars. It wasnt our only way of transportatiom. 

Who said that those money is from oil? beside what is wrong in having the money from oil. Atl east we know how to invest it. Dubai was rewarded as the 3rd best city in the world in management.


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm informed quite good. I've worked in dubai...2002
A camel herder's nest....were no women to be seen and saudis sitting at the hotel bars drinking whiskey while wife is taking care of kids. 

omg, no woman wants to be covered up. so shut it u prick

Money is definately from oil, arabs do not posses the know-how to delevop ANYTHING.

your city is managed by other countries...you can't do anything for yourselves.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry but I have absolutly no respect for a place where women are not equal. I know it is probably amongst the more "liberal" Arab states but that says next to nothing. Women are treated somewhere between cattle and baby machines. No sence of true equality. That also means no respect for human rights of other kinds {eg gay rights} and no sence of democracy or what it means. 
I couldn't visit a place for vacation where half the poulation is considered unworthy all because they were born with different genetalia. 
Offensive, repressive, and foul.


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

and to you all muslims, arabs, whatever...the only reason you can sit in your computer, in this forum, is because WE, WESTERN FREE DEMOCRATIC society has been developing advanced technology. What do you do for us?
you keep raising oil price, you send terrorists!!

You should be ashamed, not proud, cause you have nothing to be proud of.
REDEEM yourselves, start making GOOD things for a bloody change!

My country is being invaded by arabs, 26% of the entire swedish population.

THANKS! :bash:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Alfred said:


> and to you all muslims, arabs, whatever...the only reason you can sit in your computer, in this forum, is because WE, WESTERN FREE DEMOCRATIC society has been developing advanced technology. What do you do for us?
> you keep raising oil price, you send terrorists!!
> 
> You should be ashamed, not proud, cause you have nothing to be proud of.
> ...


You are a bigot, racist, xenophobe, ignorant of the first degree. You should have been BANNED when you started that thread: "Europeans finally united against our enemies"

You're a lost case and you should be BANNED for life.


... and I'm a non-muslim European.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i can't believe how many dumb shittalkers are around here hno:

total ignorance, biasing, prejudices, hate against tradition & religion :rant:

how can one be so stupid to complain about the clothing of muslims :doh:
nuttin but disrespect!

if you prefer to see many people with rotten clothes and crappy clothing i just have to walk through my home city in germany. yes, it's depressing how the majority of the people is dressed.
what's wrong with wearing a dishdasha? i've never seen an emarati with a dirty dishdasha, neither do they have any creases, they are white and clean. it could be described as the muslims decent clothing and it still is a tradition!
it's like westerners wearing a clean nice suit. as simple as that!

you might see a great minority of saudis drinking whiskey in public, but you might see people sitting at the bar and deceiving their wifes where you come from.

and what the heck does it have to do with a city??????????????????????????? NUTTIN!

and what about: "no women can be seen?" :wtf:
you should leave one room to see them. there are lots of women on dubai's streets,... and is everything about women or what? hno:

no development in any form? :lol: this is my new #1 of the hall of fame of dumbest comments ever! :hilarious

arabs don't have the know-how tom develop anything?
how racist can one be???????? oh yes, sure, i forgot all of them are dumb-asses driven by an insane religion!!! :doh:

alfred - i don't believe one word of what you've said!

-----

sorry about the language!
but i'll get mad when i have to read something like this!


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

I haven't started any thread.

Futhermore, when Is a culture or a religion a "race" ?

I don't talk about race, that's something for the ignorant.

We are all the same....but the cultures are a different story!

of course you get mad. That's the difference between you and us.
Here in sweden we can critisise ANYTHING without, getting killed or jailed.

Freedom of speech. 

And arabs not possesing know-how is not a racist comment.
It's a simple fact. A racist comment would be "Arabs can't learn anything"
now that would be racists. But wake up! take action, learn! you will notice a big change in your life!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Alfred said:


> and to you all muslims, arabs, whatever...the only reason you can sit in your computer, in this forum, is because WE, WESTERN FREE DEMOCRATIC society has been developing advanced technology. What do you do for us?
> you keep raising oil price, you send terrorists!!
> 
> You should be ashamed, not proud, cause you have nothing to be proud of.
> ...


I agree this under educated child should be banned


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Alfred said:


> and to you all muslims, arabs, whatever...the only reason you can sit in your computer, in this forum, is because WE, WESTERN FREE DEMOCRATIC society has been developing advanced technology. What do you do for us?
> you keep raising oil price, you send terrorists!!
> 
> You should be ashamed, not proud, cause you have nothing to be proud of.
> ...


if i wrote a reply to these statements i would get banned myself!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

By the way westerners are causing most of the problems in this world


----------



## KingShizzznit (Jan 18, 2005)

city of the future said:


> By the way westerners are causing most of the problems in this world


Westerners do the most good...by far.


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

city of the future said:


> By the way westerners are causing most of the problems in this world


oh now you're better than me?

Understand, it's not you as a human I don't like, it's the backward mentality.

Since this is a western forum, those expressions are allowed.

I have not personal attacked anyone! I never will because quite frankly, I'm a nice guy.

And btw, ALL OF YOU middle east ppl here. Almost NONE of you are in your own country....what does that tell you? be greatful for what you have been given. take this opportunity to learn to like western culture. And adapt...because you could always go back to yemen or whatever.


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Arabs came before western people


----------

